# Passive Grafikkarte!



## L00natic (14. Januar 2012)

Hallo Leute!

Ich hab nen etwas älteren PC und so schnell wird auch kein neuer folgen. BF3 würd mich allerdings schon reizen. Der PC ist an meinem LG HD-Ready-Fernseher angeschlossen, und steht im Wohnzimmer. Da ich nur gelegentlich zocke hab ich beim Kauf damals relativ viel Wert auf geringe Lautstärke gelegt.
Momentan hab ich folgende Komponenten:
+ Intel Core 2 Quad Q8200 mit Skythe Big Shuriken Kühler
+ 4x 1 GB DDR2 Corsair Value Select
+ Radeon HD 4670 512MB GDDR 3 passiv gekühlt.

Ich würd BF3 gerne auf 1024x768 (oder sogar 1280....) spielen mit vielen Details. AA und AF brauch ich allerdings nicht.
Ein Bekannter meinte, dass die Hardware dafür eig. reichen würd, aber die Grafikkarte zu schwach sei. Gibts ev. eine neuere passive Grafikkarte, die schneller is als meine jetzige? Mich würd die Lautstärke beim Zocken gar net so stören, aber während Film gucken, Internet surfen usw. will ich halt nen lautlosen PC haben, daher kommt für mich nur ne passive in Frage.

Budget wären ~100€, weil ich denke, dass sich ne höhere Investition nicht lohnt.

lg


----------



## Herbboy (14. Januar 2012)

für 100€ kriegst Du sowieso nur eine AMD 6770, da ist schwer zu sagen, ob es damit auch für hohe Details reicht. Normalerweise reicht es nicht, aber das sind Erfahrungen mit FullHD, weil das halt "normal" ist  

Aber passiv gekühlt wird sehr schwer, es gibt da wohl nur zwei Modelle, eine davon grad so für 100€ zu haben: Gigabyte Radeon HD 6770 Passiv, 1GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-R677SL-1GD) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Ich kann Dir da leider nicht sagen, ob die aktiv gekühlten im IDLE (also ohne Spielelast) schon zu laut wäre. Moderne Karten sind ohne Last nämlich oft sehr leise und Rauschen nur vor sich hin, aber je nach Anspruch ist das vlt. dann halt doch störend. Ich hab zB 1m links von meinem Sofa meine PC-Tisch, und wenn ich am Sofa dann mal einen FIlm an meinem LCD-TV schaue, ist der PC manchmal noch an obwohl ich den für Filme gar nicht brauche. Ich vergesse manchmal sogar, dass der PC an ist, weil er nur leise vor sich hinrauscht und er außerdem noch vom Seitenteil meines Tisches etwas "Schallschatten" bekommt. Nur bei sehr leisen Szenen im Film merk ich dann doch das Rauschen. Ich hab einen Scythe Samurai ZZ für die CPU und eine AMD 6870 von Sapphire drin, welche sogar bei Volllast kaum lauter wird. So eine Karte würde dann 150€ und wäre auch deutlich besser als eine 6770.


----------



## Zocker15xD (15. Januar 2012)

Also mich persönlich stört das Rauschen wahnsinnig. Aber das hängt immer von dir ab, was dich stört und was nicht...
Was schnelleres als ne passive 6770 gibts halt nicht, und die reicht je nach dem für mittlere bis hohe Details. Wenn du natürlich nur auf 1024*768 und ohne AA und AF spielst, reicht sie locker für max. Details. 

Ich hab grade ne passive 6850 gefunden: PowerColor Radeon HD 6850 SCS3


----------



## L00natic (15. Januar 2012)

~150 Euro...... würd ich auch bezahlen, wenns die 50 Euro mehr tatsächlich wert sind? Mit der Grafikkarte dürft das Spiel dann gut laufen, oder?


----------



## Zocker15xD (15. Januar 2012)

Hier hast du mal ein paar Benchs (Durchschnitt FPS von allen Spielen)....
Test: AMD Radeon HD 6750 und HD 6770 (Seite 4) - ComputerBase
...und dann kannst du ja entscheiden, obs dir die 50 Euro mehr wert sind zw. 6770 und 6850.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Januar 2012)

Hier sind auch Benches speziell zu BF3: Technik-Check: Battlefield 3 im Benchmark-Test - Geforce schneller als Radeon bei GameStar.de  die 6770 schafft bei maximalen Details und ohne AA/AF bei 1680x1050 ca 35 FPS, das ist an sich noch ganz gut "spielbar" - die 6850 schafft da 42 FPS. Wenn Du nur 1280er-Auflösung nimmst, würden beides natürlich etwas mehr FPS bringen. Und bei 1280 kannst Du auch mit Sicherheit das ein oder andere nochmal nen Tick niedriger einstellen, ohne dass Du einen Unterschied siehst.

Ob Dir dann die 6850 die 50€ mehr wert ist, musst Du selber entscheiden. Ans Netzteil denken, denn die 6770 braucht mit bis 100W natürlich schon mehr als eine 4670 (70 Watt) , aber die 6850 zieht nochmal mehr (130W ) - wenn Du wegen der 6850 ein neues Netzteil brauchst, wird es in der Summe dann locker über 200 Euro gehen. Was für ein Netzteil hast Du denn (Marke und Watt) ?


----------



## L00natic (15. Januar 2012)

Als Netzteil hab ich ein Enermax Pro82+ mit 385Watt.

Angeschlossen ist sonst nur ein DVD-Brenner, eine 1TB Festplatte, ein 120mm Lüfter und ein USB-W-Lan-Dings.
Wird also scheinbar eng :-/


----------



## Herbboy (15. Januar 2012)

Also, die 6770 sollte das Netzteil packen, denn die Enermax pro82 sind sehr ausgwogen, so eines mit 385W ist oft besser geeignet als manch ein 500W-NoName. Mit der 6850 kann es aber dann schon echt eng werden.

Ich selber hab ein altes 480W von Tagan, und das packt locker meinen Qaudcore, 2 Festplatten und DVD-Laufwerk, nen Lüfter und meine AMD 6870, welche bis zu 150W zieht. Also 50W mehr als die 6770. Jetzt hat mein NT "nominell" 100W mehr, aber da das Enermax an sich nochmal besser und ausgewogenere Werte hat, müsste es für die 6770 reichen. 

Ich weiß nicht, wie gut Du Dich bei Netzteilen auskennst, aber die zB 385W sind halt verteilt auf 3 Leitungen mit 3,3 / 5 / 12 Volt, und jede hat ihr eigenes Maximum. Sagen wir mal, du hast ein "no name"-Modell mit 400W, und da hast Du dann zB bei 3,3V maximal 99W, bei 5V maximal 200W, dann bleiben für 12V noch 100W übrig. Und 12V ist halt wichtig grad für die Grafikkarten-Stromstecker. Ein PC wie meiner zb braucht an sich nur maximal 250 Watt, aber wenn davon halt 120W bei 12V benötigt werden, dann reicht das NoName-Netzteil nicht, weil es bei 12V nur 100W liefert... Bei einem Markennetzteil wie zB das Enermax aber sind die Werte besser verteilt, und mit 385W kann man dann locker nen PC versorgen, der 250W benötigt.


----------

